# Rut still on?



## GoBrowns (Sep 19, 2010)

About 10 to 12 days ago the small bucks were chasing hard. Noticed the small bucks become more lethargic and the larger bucks are more on the move from the 6th to 9th this month. This is my first year bow hunting and hunting the rut. I have many questions regarding this type of hunting, but I am mostly curious how long the rut is expected to last and what this warm snap will do to deer movement? I have read that bucks will travel for does and I usually see 15 a night, but I only see the same few bucks. None are shooters. Just getting frustrated waiting for the big ones.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

The rut is still on and in fact it probably has not quite peaked in most areas. The next few days may hit it. The heat should not slow things down too much. The rutting activity should continue as the urge and instinctive desire will not go away. The slowing down that may occur is perhaps the feeding travel patterns.


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

I feel your pain. This is the first year I have not seen a shooter buck by now. IMO, the rut is just really starting. Yesterday and Monday I have seen a bunch of small bucks all wandering around looking. Finally saw a decent buck chasing a doe yesterday but also had a bunch of does come in together and nothing was bothering them. I think this weekend to next week will be the hot times. For some reason it is definately later this year at least from what I see. Last year on Nov. 8 I missed about a 160 class buck and saw 4 others between 140 and 160 and they were rutting pretty hard.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

rut is on where I hunt, and I do not think it has peaked yet. All phases of the rut produce trophy whitetails every year. You can't shoot em from the couch


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

i just hunted 3.5 days down in tusc. cty and i think the majority of it is taking place after dark. saw very little deer movement during the day. passed on does and two smaller bucks, saw a couple of good bucks but not within range.


----------



## Muskynut13 (Dec 21, 2008)

Yesterday I drove from Columbus to Marion and today I drove from Columbus to Gallipolis for work and saw bucks chasing does at all hours. I hope it continues for this weekend.


----------



## GoBrowns (Sep 19, 2010)

I hunted a different part of our property yesterday. I hunted near a very dense thicket. Stayed on the woods line and hoped deer would leave the thicket and walk the edge of the woods. Unfortunately I had to hunt from a bucket. Anyways, right at dusk a doe came out and then far behind was the big boy. This deer was smart, or lucky, and walked by me 130 yards off the woods. Night set in and eventually I heard a snort-wheeze and he was off. He is a true trophy deer. Not sure if he caught some wind or what happened. I could barely see him at the time. So I ask; do you think this deer will return to his bed down area in the thicket after I spooked him 170 yards from it? Do these big, mature, deer stay nocturnal? I hunted this spot because I seen movement in the field off in the distance the night before in that area and knew it was super thick in the woods. Both times the light was quite low. 
thanks for your comments


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

I got out to the stand yesterday and saw a whole lot of action. All together I saw 14 does and 9 bucks (a small buck I could not tell, a button buck, two 4 pts, a 5 pt, a 6 pt, two 8 pts, and a big boy that I quit counting points after 10) All bucks were small except for the one big boy. Unfortunately he circled me just out of range.  I think things are starting to heat up


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I drive as well. and I drove from Sugarcreek to Mt Gilead this week one day and seen deer at all hours of that day. Seen some chasing going on in different places. I think its starting to get hot here in T County. In the past few days ive been seeing alot more deer and been seeing some BIG bucks coming out! Now I just gotta see one when im hunting!




Muskynut13 said:


> Yesterday I drove from Columbus to Marion and today I drove from Columbus to Gallipolis for work and saw bucks chasing does at all hours. I hope it continues for this weekend.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I had many does that were regular visiters to the trail cam every day. About a week and a half ago all the does disapeared. Didnt get a single doe on cam for 8 straight days. This week they showed up again and are back to thier regular routine. I feel like the does may have been ready here and left to breed. I have had them come into my blind every evening this week and no bucks trailing. I do have a lot of small buck activity at night however but they seem to just be feeding and not looking for does. I havnt seen any rutting activity on this property at all. I kinda feel like I missed it but not really sure.

At work today I did see a small buck that was hot on a doe. Chased her all over the place slobering. He was within 10 yards of us and didnt really seem to care what we were doing, just wanted that doe.


----------



## Worksucks (May 13, 2009)

Got out today seen 5 bucks and three does, got to watch 2 bucks go at it as they were trailing the same doe, only seen 1 buck without doe. So i would yes its still on here I'm hoping to connect tomorrow


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

Last weekend i was out and only seen 3 doe and nothing chasing.With it being so warm i stayed home today thinking no movement. My uncle texted me and said he seen a buck running a doe but other than that nothing. I hoping with the cool down to see alot more movement in the weeks to come.I believe the rut is timed by weather meaning the rut may be in full swing with cooler temps, I dont know im no expert just talking from past results, any thoughts guys?


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I know in my neck of the woods,seems like the chasing has came to a halt,maybe its the warm weather, seen several bucks that didnt seem to be in pursuit of anything.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I think they are still chasing but more at night when it is cooler. I shot a 12 point yesterday that was working a scrape line. He circled in behind me and my shot was mere feet in distance.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

They are still moving where I'm at. Saw 8 bucks and 7 does. Several of the bucks were chasing does. 4 of the 8 bucks were solid shooters. Biggest was 12 pts +


----------



## Scioto jetsled (Jun 26, 2008)

I dont think it is in full swing yet where I am at...........I saw one decent buck yesterday and my son saw 3 bucks and 3 does.....he killed a nice 11 point chasing 2 of the ladies......


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Just got back from a week of hunting at AEP. Last monday I watched a young buck chasing a doe. But between the 4 of us the rut activity seemed to be light at best. There were groups with 2-3 small bucks and does just acting normal. About Wednesday something changed, we started to see more deer and finally a nice shooter but out of range. None of these bucks had swollen necks. We did see a couple nice deer at night while driving around. I ended up shooting a small racked 10 on Thursday and he didn't look swollen either, I would say he was crusing but noot chasing. I you can get to the woods this week it should get better. I think youth gunners will have a crack at some nice bucks this year.


----------



## duknut (May 13, 2008)

in my area (licking county) it is going strong, hunted from noon until dark yesterday at 2:00 I had 4 does at 20 yards I let them walk. at 5:00 I had 5 more does being chased by a shooter I had them at 25 yards but never gave me a good clean shot. I was not able to get out of the tree until 7:00 deer were running all over me, I will be after them the rest of the week if I do not get him I will have the grandson there Saturday to let him have a crack at him with the .410.


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

Northwest Ohio here....had a nice 10 pointer today at 50 yards but couldn't get him any closer. He was following hard and close on tail of a doe who had just headed into the woods. When I grunted he would look my direction....then her direction.  After 15 minutes of this he took her over me. Imaging that. He was definitely hard on her tail. Later had an 8 pointer come through mid morning, nose to ground. Same deal...just a little too far out and more interested in what he was smelling than my grunts. They are still running here. The steady rain this afternoon ruined a good chance for me to go back out this evening and work on that nice buck.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well the last two days on the farm seen nothing and i alwise see deer so im thinking the big bucks are locked down with hot dows and not moveing around, but now with all this rain i will half to just wait them out,it will pick up after the big bucks gets her he will look for a new girl,


----------



## Worksucks (May 13, 2009)

I agree with Markfish I'm thinking they are locked down for now but looking forward to the next 2 days if the weather turns, the 18th has always been a good day for me and I'm hoping it is this year as well.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I pulled into my property to do some work tuesday morning. As soon as I got out of the truck I heard a grunt coming from a very small thicket 200 yards away. I was sure it was a deer so I walked down a fence line within 60 yards and waited. After a few minutes I hear him grunt again! Then all hell broke loose. There was a bunch of crashing thru the brush and three does bust out with an 8 point on their heels. He chased them out into a cut cornfield and off they went. Very cool to see!!!


----------



## chopper29 (Jan 25, 2009)

Pulled a 170 buck off a doe Sunday with a grunt tube. He was just following her around but left her for a fight. So he thought. Anyway saw a smaller 8pt chasing a doe today also. I think the big boys r locked with does but if u find the does there's a good chance a good buck will be with her. This was all in portage county. Goodluck guys. I'm looking for an old no hunting sign to put with my mount also if anyone has one or knows where I can find an old metal one. Thanks


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

chopper29 said:


> Pulled a 170 buck off a doe Sunday with a grunt tube. He was just following her around but left her for a fight. So he thought.
> 
> So where is the picture of this 170 buck ??? Did you get him?


----------



## chopper29 (Jan 25, 2009)

IMG_1588.JPG. Ya I got him. Hope this works


----------



## chopper29 (Jan 25, 2009)

chopper29 said:


> IMG_1588.JPG. Ya I got him. Hope this works


Ok it didn't


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I saw both my shooter bucks chasing a lone doe(actually 3 were chasing), last sunday afternoon....the first of the year for chasing....I have passed on numerous bucks at my feeder(just not the right one yet)and a good friend missed one of the shooters in a new stand i put up the weekend before( I didn't clear shooting lanes yet)  ...and not use to bow hunting, he didn't wait on a good open shot....never saw the sapling branches in the way....I told him it was my fault for the miss.... ....but then missed 2 more deer that I can't take blame for


----------



## chopper29 (Jan 25, 2009)

ok I'll try this


----------



## chopper29 (Jan 25, 2009)

chopper29 said:


> ok I'll try this


Finally I got it working. Sorry it took so long guys


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Dang Chopper29, thats a nice one. Great buck and good job !!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

holy crAP that things a beast


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey Chopper, that's a beauty!


----------



## chopper29 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks guys. I can't wait to get my mount back. I'm don a half body mount. Now I jus Need and old metal no hunting sign to put on the fence post I have for the mount. Iv looked everywhere.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

that is a beast


----------

